# shad



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

just finished some small shad style baits 4", think they will be good at pyma this spring, last one is a 6" style


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work. I really like the colors on the last one.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

great work chappy the fourth one is great


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice! Pyma is right around the corner, won't be long now!


----------

